# Loving the SNOW!



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally SNOW! We got 6 inches- alot for NC and then ice pellets last night... total they say is 8" but with the packing it is still 6" more snow today!
Goats are hating life! 

Sure did slow down the mean turkey toms though! 

Hope you enjoy the pics!

Badger was locked out so we could bring Callie and D up 











"D" is *ORANGE* from digging in the dirt pile behind the warehouse. 
D and Callie










"D"





Callie with Adelina










Minnie












Adelina










Minnie waiting for us to play with her





Lina again





Waiting for their humans





The only goat to brave it! Sweet Leah... 6 months and the ONLY goat to come out and say Hi... LOVE THIS BABY!


----------



## Martin Farms (Feb 13, 2014)

At 3:30 this morning my husband measured 9" then at 7 this morning when I went out to feed the dogs, I measured 10" thats up here in Virginia. And its still coming down!!! My little GP hates it lol, hes hoping around in my tracks to get around, he ended up coming over to the house last night and slept in our garage. My goats braved it out, but not much, just to their hay feeder, and the snow was up to their big ol' bellies!! I shoveled them out a path to get to it better but they ain't going far!!! Now that all the work is done, its time for us to go outside and play. Take the Ranger down the road and go sledding in one of our big hay fields!! I LOVE the snow lol!!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful snow.  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 13, 2014)

Loving the pics - especially the part about where the snow is not here .  We still have 6-8" on the ground from last week, but today is supposed to be in the 40's and tomorrow and through the weekend the 50's so I'm hoping most of it will melt away.  I had never seen snow until I was an adult and the first time it was like "oh, its so beautiful".  And then I tried shoveling for the first time and have disliked snow ever since!  Now that I'm farming in it, there isn't even the wonder of the "beauty" of it.  I look out at several inches of fresh snow and groan, thinking about going out and doing my chores in it.  Funny how the colder it is, the more I want to stay in but the more time I have to spend outside making sure everyone has everything they need.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 13, 2014)

We are impatiently waiting for the snow and ice between Charleston and our Tennessee place to go away so we can head that way.

Those pictures make it look like everyone except Badger is having a good time.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 13, 2014)

I know my goats would be that way, too.  For some reason, they think I can stop it or want me to do something about it. LOL  Your Leah does look so sweet and lovely and all your dogs are so pretty/ handsome.  Love the names, too!  Thank you for sharing the photos!!



Womwotai said:


> Now that I'm farming in it, there isn't even the wonder of the "beauty" of it.  I look out at several inches of fresh snow and groan, thinking about going out and doing my chores in it.  Funny how the colder it is, the more I want to stay in but the more time I have to spend outside making sure everyone has everything they need.



Whenever we get a nice snowfall, I still enjoy the beauty of it everywhere,  but after the first day slipping/sliding up our hill to fetch frozen water bottles and bring back down to the house to thaw  and go back up again twice a day , I'm ready for it to melt! LOL : P


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 14, 2014)

HEY! You east coast guys are stealing our snow! WAH! We're normally hip deep in it by now. What little we got a couple weeks ago has now melted and gone.....MUD...ugh! I'm having to run the dogs to the high elevations to get their snow fix. It was 66 here today, unheard of! Sure is nice but, the price to be paid comes due in wildfire season. Might be a bad fire season for the SW. Enjoy the snow ya all! Great pics.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2014)

Badger is really the only LGD that will play with US in the snow... the rest just run and dive and roll and play.
The GSD probably loves the snow the most. 

All melting now- ended up with 8" ... next weeks temps will be 74-77 degrees! Crazy- gotta love the NC weather. Has been fun but wouldn't want this all the time.
Hence the name... _*Southern by CHOICE!*_ 

Really wish I could have taken them back on the trails and by the creek but too risky... they'd just keep going and going and going....

Love the trees and the scenery and your beautiful boy Timberdoodle! My goats would love those rocks.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 14, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Badger is really the only LGD that will play with US in the snow... the rest just run and dive and roll and play.
> The GSD probably loves the snow the most.
> 
> All melting now- ended up with 8" ... next weeks temps will be 74-77 degrees! Crazy- gotta love the NC weather. Has been fun but wouldn't want this all the time.
> ...


I'm glad all the gang is getting to enjoy a bit of snow. Great pics. Keep sharing, love seeing all the various LGDs. They all captivate my heart


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2014)

Me too Timber! I just love the LGD breeds! They are my heart.


----------

